# Looking to buy or build large wood lathe for 8' long turning



## khd995 (Sep 2, 2009)

I am interested in turning some material 8' long. I would be willing to buy or build. I have a shopsmith power head that I can use but would need some help on how to build the remainder. Any ideas would be welcomed.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Do a search on homebuilt lathes, or handmade lathes. I found quite a bit of material when I was looking. You can easily make a wooden bed and tailstock.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

KhD,
To expound on what John said, check out this link:
http://bedair.org/ConoverLathe/Conover.html
This place is about 40 minutes from me. One of the fellows in our turning club has one of these lathes and it works well. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Looking to buy or build a large lathe for 8' long turnings*

I saw where a fellow just took his tailstock of and made a stand for
separate it just for turning some long pieces.Just make sure its secured.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've done that. I've also take my mini lathe and mounted the tailstock backwards. Then raised that lathe to the same lever as my big lathe and anchored the 2 together with 2x4's and clamps. I made a long tool rest out of hardwood and I was ready to turn. If I remember correctly that spindle was 57" long.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*looking to build a large lathe*



john lucas said:


> I've done that. I've also take my mini lathe and mounted the tailstock backwards. Then raised that lathe to the same lever as my big lathe and anchored the 2 together with 2x4's and clamps. I made a long tool rest out of hardwood and I was ready to turn. If I remember correctly that spindle was 57" long.


Did you post a pic of this John,cause I can't remember where I saw it,but this sure sounds familiar.:yes:


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Just curious as to supporting your work in the middle.*

I have done it on a machine shop lathe. We put a center support.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check out this video*

It show a very large lathe making a big column:


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

I have one that is adjustable , you just change the angel iron to what ever length you need . I made a 7 ft poster bed with it . It's old and needs a motor . I wood sent it to you if you pay the shipping it eill fit in a medium size box . just pm me we can talk about it.


----------

